# That Honda sound?



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

This isn't to start another brand debate, I'm just curious why it seems most if not all Honda blowers make this sound?

My neighbors HSS622 does, and I noticed this one does as well.

It's very noticeable when he engages the auger. My guess is maybe Honda's impeller makes a fan like noise due to close tolerances?

I tried to add a URL to start the video 4 minutes and 14 seconds in, but the forum keeps converting it to a video. Just skip ahead to 4:14 in and you can hear the sound a few times.

http://youtu.be/GfOQJXPZlD4?t=4m14s

There's not much I love more than the sound of a Honda engine under heavy load (later in the video). Do the Predator engines sound the same? I'd assume so?


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

The 4-stroke snowblower that think it's a 2-stroke chainsaw.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Bror Jace said:


> The 4-stroke snowblower that think it's a 2-stroke chainsaw.


That's exactly the sound I'm talking about, I just couldn't put a name on it. I knew it sounded familiar!


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

My hs928 does the same sound.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

probably the gears meshing in the gearbox or maybe from the high torque/speed


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just belt sqeek. Mine makes it also.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

They all sound like that.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Yep, no other snowblower has that sound. It is not the close tolerance of the impeller blades because I pulled my impeller and weld on more steel to increase a tighter tolerance to the impeller/case. Then I had the impeller balanced. It sounded exactly the same no difference I could tell. I think it is the speed of the impeller and/or the auger gearcase sound.

Next time I am out or someone else may want to chime in, does "the sound" still sound the same when lowering rpm from WOT to the lowest speed while the auger/impeller are engaged?

.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

They're smart buggers over there at Honda...figured out a way to hide a single-stage inside of there!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

My HS622 sounds like that too.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not buying the gear case.
No other gear case is noisy so I find it hard to believe an expensive Honda one would be especially with absolutely no load on it. That would be some pretty awfully cut gears.

It also doesn't sound like gear whine.

What drives the auger / impeller? Is it a simple belt with an idler pulley like my Ariens? Is it a cogged belt with some kind of clutch?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The HS622 has a clutch that drives the auger/impeller and transmission, similar to a motorcycle, no belts, so it's not that.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep, I noticed the same thing when I was in front of mine while my wife was using it. It's hard to hear the engine over that fan-like noise. 



Mine has a Predator engine for what it's worth. You can hear it around 0:39 of this vid:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Heh. Now that mention it they do make a distinctive sound. My money is on the shape of the impeller causing the noise.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have noticed this myself just watching videos n the past. I just automatically assumed (since we know what the engine sounds like pre-auger engagement) that it's a fan type noise from the impeller, either the shape/size of the blades or maybe extra impeller speed or a combination of the two. Anybody know the impeller speed spec ?


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I went out and played around with my 928..... It is the impeller making the sound. The sound is still there when you vary throttle speed and varies with it. I remember that "the sound" is there even with snow going through it. So it may be mechanical based. .


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Man I love those snowblower porn videos 
The sound comes from the second stage impeller slapping the snow as it forces it out of the chute.
I've worked on huge axial flow fans, that were the same shape as a snowblower impeller and they would make the same sound when you would hit them with a water wash to clean them off.
Speaking of snowblower sounds, don't you just love that Harley deep throated rumble when they really get digging and the governor kicks in?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Man I love those snowblower porn videos
> The sound comes from the second stage impeller slapping the snow as it forces it out of the chute.
> I've worked on huge axial flow fans, that were the same shape as a snowblower impeller and they would make the same sound when you would hit them with a water wash to clean them off.
> Speaking of snowblower sounds, don't you just love that Harley deep throated rumble when they really get digging and the governor kicks in?


 Agree with the sound while digging the load. Nothing like the sound of a flat head Tecumseh. My Honda mower is great.. just does not have the sound of pulling like a freight train.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Man I love those snowblower porn videos
> The sound comes from the second stage impeller slapping the snow as it forces it out of the chute.
> I've worked on huge axial flow fans, that were the same shape as a snowblower impeller and they would make the same sound when you would hit them with a water wash to clean them off.
> Speaking of snowblower sounds, don't you just love that Harley deep throated rumble when they really get digging and the governor kicks in?



No it is not, the sound is with or without snow. 

I prefer the sound of a Japanese crotch rocket, it sounds like a Formula 1 race car to a un refined sound of a harley,


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the honda impellers are spinning at a higher rpm than most blowers out there.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Man I love those snowblower porn videos
> The sound comes from the second stage impeller slapping the snow as it forces it out of the chute.
> I've worked on huge axial flow fans, that were the same shape as a snowblower impeller and they would make the same sound when you would hit them with a water wash to clean them off.
> Speaking of snowblower sounds, don't you just love that Harley deep throated rumble when they really get digging and the governor kicks in?


NO.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Man I love those snowblower porn videos
> The sound comes from the second stage impeller slapping the snow as it forces it out of the chute.
> I've worked on huge axial flow fans, that were the same shape as a snowblower impeller and they would make the same sound when you would hit them with a water wash to clean them off.
> Speaking of snowblower sounds, don't you just love that Harley deep throated rumble when they really get digging and the governor kicks in?


I love the sound of Honda engines under load.
My pressure washer with a GX200 sounds amazing the entire time you're using it. I suspect the pump loads it down a good 80% continuously.

That GX200 is what made me decide I love Honda small engines.

My Tecumseh HMSK80 is ok, and a 1992 Briggs 8HP engine on my generator is actually really nice but not quite what my GX200 and GCV160 are.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> ..... It is not the close tolerance of the impeller blades because I pulled my impeller and weld on more steel to increase a tighter tolerance to the impeller/case. Then I had the impeller balanced. It sounded exactly the same no difference I could tell. I think it is the speed of the impeller and/or the auger gearcase sound.


What would you say this did to improve the discharge? 10%, 20%, 50%etc. 
I assume you did this to overcome the losses generated by a rubber add-on (which offers a slight resistance to the discharging snow). Seems like adding more blade would be a superior way to go.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Apple Guy said:


> No it is not, the sound is with or without snow.
> 
> I prefer the sound of a Japanese crotch rocket, it sounds like a Formula 1 race car to a un refined sound of a harley,


I guess we all have our preferences.... I *really enjoy* the nice, low rumble of my Harley. It's a wonderful, powerful sound.. I'm happy with it.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I've always loved the sound of a good ATV engine.
Honda, Yamaha, whatever.

My Yamaha 660 had a beautiful sound under load.


----------

